# divorce in the uk



## hassan27

Hi can anybody help me im english and i married my egyption husband in cairo 7 years ago we moved to the uk to be near my family. but now my husband wants a divorce for no reason, can he do it without my consent here in the uk and would he have to wait a long time to get one.


----------



## ArabianNights

hassan27 said:


> Hi can anybody help me im english and i married my egyption husband in cairo 7 years ago we moved to the uk to be near my family. but now my husband wants a divorce for no reason, can he do it without my consent here in the uk and would he have to wait a long time to get one.


Has he also acquired British Citizenship too, in the 7 years that you have been together?


----------



## hassan27

*hi*



ArabianNights said:


> Has he also acquired British Citizenship too, in the 7 years that you have been together?


 yes he got his 2 years ago, so could he now get a quick divorce without my consent?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Regardless of his nationality he has to abide by UK law.. You can of course contest the divorce.
Looking at your name it looks like you have become Muslim... but do remember regardless of what your husband tells you.. you are in the UK and UK laws take precedent over any religious obligations or rulings


----------



## hassan27

*hi*



MaidenScotland said:


> Regardless of his nationality he has to abide by UK law.. You can of course contest the divorce.
> Looking at your name it looks like you have become Muslim... but do remember regardless of what your husband tells you.. you are in the UK and UK laws take precedent over any religious obligations or rulings


im not muslim but i now regret taking my husbands surname i was pushed by him to change it i have also changed my name on my passport,i have been a good and loyal wife to him and because he misses his family and freinds and he hates the uk he has decided he dosnt need me now after 7 years. and wants to go back to his family. i just feel very angry. as i divorced my first husband to marry him and left my 2 children.im not going to make the divorce easy for him.


----------



## MaidenScotland

hassan27 said:


> im not muslim but i now regret taking my husbands surname i was pushed by him to change it i have also changed my name on my passport,i have been a good and loyal wife to him and because he misses his family and freinds and he hates the uk he has decided he dosnt need me now after 7 years. and wants to go back to his family. i just feel very angry. as i divorced my first husband to marry him and left my 2 children.im not going to make the divorce easy for him.




I am not quite sure how it works when you marry a non European.. but something rings a bell with me.. if someone gets citizenship through marriage then they must stay married for a period of time.. quite honestly if I have got this right and he hasn't done his time I would divorce him quick smart and get him sent back to Egypt.


----------



## xabiaxica

I'm wondering if it might be an idea for this thread to be in the UK forum?

as MaidenScotland says, it's UK law which applies


----------



## ArabianNights

Oh dearie me, I feel so bad for you! What a situation to be in and that too with an Egyptian! Dear Lord....I would speak to Legal Aid about this in the UK, they still have a telephone service, if not then try the CAB - they generally give good advise, but like Maiden said, I think that there is some kind of ruling where his status can be cancelled and whatnot, especially if it is a marriage of convenience, which this sounds like it is. The British government, these days are rightfully more cautious and more helpful when it comes to both 'arranged marriages' and marriages of convenience.


----------



## hassan27

MaidenScotland said:


> I am not quite sure how it works when you marry a non European.. but something rings a bell with me.. if someone gets citizenship through marriage then they must stay married for a period of time.. quite honestly if I have got this right and he hasn't done his time I would divorce him quick smart and get him sent back to Egypt.


i am just thankful i didnt have kids with him.


----------



## LAKScot

I dont believe there is anything you can do about his Citizenship now as it's been granted. 3 years resident in the UK and married to a British Citizen allows you to apply for Citizenship, 5 years resident in the UK if you are not married to a British Citizen. 

Sorry to hear whats happened to you. I think he may be able to divorce you in Egypt (without your consent), but he can't do anything about it in the UK without your agreement / signature.

If you 'deposited' your marriage with the British Consulate in Cairo, then it is logged in the UK and a divorce needs to happen here for you to be free to marry in the UK again. 

I hope you manage to sort things out.


----------



## hassan27

*hi*



LAKScot said:


> I dont believe there is anything you can do about his Citizenship now as it's been granted. 3 years resident in the UK and married to a British Citizen allows you to apply for Citizenship, 5 years resident in the UK if you are not married to a British Citizen.
> 
> Sorry to hear whats happened to you. I think he may be able to divorce you in Egypt (without your consent), but he can't do anything about it in the UK without your agreement / signature.
> 
> If you 'deposited' your marriage with the British Consulate in Cairo, then it is logged in the UK and a divorce needs to happen here for you to be free to marry in the UK again.
> 
> I hope you manage to sort things out.


thankyou for your reply thats the info i needed, he his going back to egypt in 2 months time but i dont thnk he will settle there as theres no jobs and little money and also his family will be pleased to tell him i told you so. as they was upset with me for taking him away from them. im a little upset that he will be allowed to divorce me in cairo without me having a say in it all. as i wanted to make it harder for him., so he his made to wait for a couple of years.after rushing me into marrage in the first place.


----------



## LAKScot

hassan27 said:


> thankyou for your reply thats the info i needed, he his going back to egypt in 2 months time but i dont thnk he will settle there as theres no jobs and little money and also his family will be pleased to tell him i told you so. as they was upset with me for taking him away from them. im a little upset that he will be allowed to divorce me in cairo without me having a say in it all. as i wanted to make it harder for him., so he his made to wait for a couple of years.after rushing me into marrage in the first place.


Dont quote me 100% on that though, but I think he can say you are 'missing in action' or won't return to Egypt for divorce. 

Try reading this thread (not sure if I'm allowed to post links but if not google 'Divorce the Egyptian husband')
[
It goes on forever, but plenty different points of view on there.

Wish you all the best.


----------



## PaulAshton

hassan27 said:


> i now regret taking my husbands surname i was pushed by him to change it im not going to make the divorce easy for him.


You can change your name in the UK as many times you want under deed poll to almost anything you want.

As for not making it easy for him simply park it and move on and pack his bags 

My wife told me always told me she in the she wanted me to leave because I did not take life seriously enough and loosing grip with reality so I packed up my space hopper into my luggage and got the hell out of there and moved to Egypt but the both of us get on great here now and it worked out for the best :eyebrows:


----------



## hurghadapat

PaulAshton said:


> You can change your name in the UK as many times you want under deed poll to almost anything you want.
> 
> As for not making it easy for him simply park it and move on and pack his bags
> 
> My wife told me always told me she in the she wanted me to leave because I did not take life seriously enough and loosing grip with reality so I packed up my space hopper into my luggage and got the hell out of there and moved to Egypt but the both of us get on great here now and it worked out for the best :eyebrows:


Lol....how she puts up with you is totally beyond me....:confused2::confused2:


----------



## Whitedesert

I am not too sure why everybody is going on about his UK citizenship. This guy wants to go home? Egyptians are social animals well above what we are. For us living with your wife and kids seperately and with family not directly interfering is the accepted norm, not so for Egyptians, as much as the wifes ***** about the interfering mother-in-laws, they actually love the close nit interfering extended family "thing". I know we dont quite understand it all, but it is kind of nurturing, in a creepy sort of way. There are offcause many of them that do it for the citizenship, but from what I read this is not the case here, he wants to go home. This guy is missing his kind of life, I think. Maybe there is nothing sinister here, and trying to keep him is maybe not the smartest move.


----------



## hassan27

*my husband wants return to egypt*



Whitedesert said:


> I am not too sure why everybody is going on about his UK citizenship. This guy wants to go home? Egyptians are social animals well above what we are. For us living with your wife and kids seperately and with family not directly interfering is the accepted norm, not so for Egyptians, as much as the wifes ***** about the interfering mother-in-laws, they actually love the close nit interfering extended family "thing". I know we dont quite understand it all, but it is kind of nurturing, in a creepy sort of way. There are offcause many of them that do it for the citizenship, but from what I read this is not the case here, he wants to go home. This guy is missing his kind of life, I think. Maybe there is nothing sinister here, and trying to keep him is maybe not the smartest move.


thanks for replying i think your spot on weve been together now for 7 years in the uk he got his visa so he can stay with me for good he went back to see his family every year for a month to stay with them, to make them happy also.he as a lovely family ive met them lots of times they even had the top bit of the house made into a flat for us which must have cost them loads of money hoping that i would move in, but i could never live in egypt its far to hot for me and a total different life than the uk. its breaking my heart that he as asked to go back live with them he says the uk is very hard life so he has chose them. he also told me today that he will leave is passport and visa with me. as he as his egyption passport to get home with. i feel stupid as i thought we would be together for ever. we were so happy. but i'll have to let him go. hes got to much a strong bond with his family also is father is dying his sister rang him last week.i know it will be hard for me to let him go as i loved him so much. but ive got to tell myself that ive had 7 happy years with him.ive told him i will never remarry.for me it was only him.


----------



## hassan27

*husband want leave*



Whitedesert said:


> I am not too sure why everybody is going on about his UK citizenship. This guy wants to go home? Egyptians are social animals well above what we are. For us living with your wife and kids seperately and with family not directly interfering is the accepted norm, not so for Egyptians, as much as the wifes ***** about the interfering mother-in-laws, they actually love the close nit interfering extended family "thing". I know we dont quite understand it all, but it is kind of nurturing, in a creepy sort of way. There are offcause many of them that do it for the citizenship, but from what I read this is not the case here, he wants to go home. This guy is missing his kind of life, I think. Maybe there is nothing sinister here, and trying to keep him is maybe not the smartest move.


 i forgot to tell you my husband also said when he goes back to egypt me my family can go and visit him which i thought abit strange how can i go see his face again after breaking my heart.


----------



## PaulAshton

hassan27 said:


> i forgot to tell you my husband also said when he goes back to egypt me my family can go and visit him which i thought abit strange how can i go see his face again after breaking my heart.


You both seem to want 2 different things at this stage, situations such these are complicated and nobody knows where things will be in 1 year.

You and your husband will be going through a range of emotions people say one thing and feel another.

In some instances time and space brings people apart and makes the relationship stronger, remember you are only 5 hours apart..

The waiting game is the worst part and only you know how long you can take and the future changes quick.

I personally like happy endings, men moan about women but men can be the biggest *******s and very stubborn expressing themselves in different annoying ways

I wish you both the best of luck and hope things work out


----------



## CatMandoo

Something you might want to think about, and maybe not. Family is everything for Egyptians, you already know that. His family may just have pressured him into coming back and marrying a local girl and having children. This happens alot, I have heard so many stories of just this kind of situation.


----------



## marenostrum

I cannot understand how a country can give nationality to someone after just three years just because they marry a British citizen. This is beyond belief.

The lady in question has just been used as a visa + citizenship provider.

If the Governments had any care for their citizens they would stop this trend immediately.
How many more times do we have to hear about women being used and abused to get a passport?
Has PC really taken over the asylum?
i take it within 4 years we will have half of an Egyptair flight booked with said husband's parents, cousings, uncles, aunties etc etc and a one way ticket and all.


----------



## marenostrum

CatMandoo said:


> Something you might want to think about, and maybe not. Family is everything for Egyptians, you already know that. His family may just have pressured him into coming back and marrying a local girl and having children. This happens alot, I have heard so many stories of just this kind of situation.


Funny how they can resist the pressure till the foreign passport arrives....


----------



## CatMandoo

marenostrum said:


> Funny how they can resist the pressure till the foreign passport arrives....


In many instances, yes.

In this case, she already stated he didn't care about it and she could keep it.


----------



## MaidenScotland

CatMandoo said:


> In many instances, yes.
> 
> In this case, she already stated he didn't care about it and she could keep it.




I have no idea what the man feels or intends.. but handing your partner your passport is nothing but a gesture..he can apply for it again saying he has lost it.

Renouncing your citizenship is another matter.


----------



## CatMandoo

MaidenScotland said:


> I have no idea what the man feels or intends.. but handing your partner your passport is nothing but a gesture..he can apply for it again saying he has lost it.
> 
> Renouncing your citizenship is another matter.




That's true also. I have been reading Egyptian forums for years now. Situations like this are a dime a dozen. Nothing shocks me anymore.


----------



## PaulAshton

marenostrum said:


> I cannot understand how a country can give nationality to someone after just three years just because they marry a British citizen. This is beyond belief.
> 
> The lady in question has just been used as a visa + citizenship provider.
> 
> If the Governments had any care for their citizens they would stop this trend immediately.
> How many more times do we have to hear about women being used and abused to get a passport?
> Has PC really taken over the asylum?
> i take it within 4 years we will have half of an Egyptair flight booked with said husband's parents, cousings, uncles, aunties etc etc and a one way ticket and all.


I have come across a few Egyptians who have tried the UK not liked it and returned the ones I meet who wish to live there I warn them how horrible the UK is.

I also know of instances of second generation UK born "Egyptians" who have come back to live in a country they were never born in or Egyptians who went to university in the UK and were glad to get out.

I asked one if there was anything he missed and he said ASDA :confused2:

If I could I would be happy to swap my EU passport for an Egyptian one but it's not possible.


----------



## MaidenScotland

PaulAshton said:


> I have come across a few Egyptians who have tried the UK not liked it and returned the ones I meet who wish to live there I warn them how horrible the UK is.
> 
> I also know of instances of second generation UK born "Egyptians" who have come back to live in a country they were never born in or Egyptians who went to university in the UK and were glad to get out.
> 
> I asked one if there was anything he missed and he said ASDA :confused2:
> 
> If I could I would be happy to swap my EU passport for an Egyptian one but it's not possible.




Are you saying..that the Egyptians don't want you?


----------



## MaidenScotland

There will always be Egyptians who try the west and do not like it just as people come here and don't like it. The problem is I would say the majority of Egyptian men and I would bet it is mainly men who come back have left behind broken hearts, empty wallets etc on their relentless quest to get to the west.
There will always be more who want to go and stay then there are coming back


----------



## MaidenScotland

person may be naturalised as an Egyptian citizen after at least 10 consecutive years of residence in Egypt.
Normally a person must be aged 21 or over in order to become a naturalized Egyptian citizen. Children aged under 21 normally obtain Egyptian citizenship automatically at the same time a responsible parent is naturalised.

All applicants must also meet the following criteria:
The applicant should be mentally sane and suffering from no disability rendering him a burden on society.
The applicant should be of a good conduct and reputation, and that no criminal penalty or penalty restricting his freedom should have been passed against him in a crime against honor, unless he has been rehabilitated.
The applicant should be acquainted with the Arabic language.
The applicant should have a legal means of earning his living.
A non-Egyptian who has acquired the Egyptian nationality shall not be entitled to exercising political rights before the lapse of 5 years from the date he acquires the nationality. He may not be elected or appointed a member of any parliamentary body before the lapse of 10 years from the said date.
However, by Presidential decree, he may be exempted from the first restriction, or both restrictions combined. The Minister of Interior, may exempt by decree, those who have joined the Egyptian Armed Forces and fought in their ranks, from the first restriction or both restrictions combined.
The Egyptian Nationality may be granted by Presidential decree. without being bound by the restrictions set out under the law, to any foreigner who renders honorable services to Egypt, as well as to the heads of the Egyptian religious sects.


----------

